# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Kur'an-ı Kerim'de çelişki arayanlar

## bozok

*Kur’an-ı Kerim’de çelişki arayanlar (1)*


*Süleyman Ateş* 
*VATAN GZT.*
*26.03.2009*



Okurum Mehmet Nuri ünlükaya, *üzdemir İnce*’nin İslam’ı eleştiren bir yazısını bana göndermiş. İnce, bu yazısında savlarını Erdoğan Aydın’ın *“Kuran ve Din”* adlı kitabına dayandırmış. Aydın, adı geçen kitabın 195’inci sayfasında,* “üyle ki onların bir mi, iki mi (yoksa üç mü?) olduğunun belirsizliği bir yana, adlarda da görürüz bu durumu. ünceden Yakup ve İshak diye anlatılırken İbrahim Suresi’nde, ‘Kocamışken bana İsmail ve İshak’ı veren Allah’a hamdolsun’ (İbrahim-39) denerek Yakup yok edilip yerine İsmail getirilir”* diyormuş. Bu kargaşaya tanık ve örnek olarak Saffat 92, 97, 98, 99, 100, 101, 102, 108 ve Bakara 127, 132, 133. ayetlerini gösteriyormuş. İnsan bu kadar önyargılı olabilir. Kur’an’da çelişki yok. üelişki, ona önyargıyla yaklaşanın bakış ve anlayışında. ünce şunu belirtelim ki Kur’an’ın temel amacı hikaye anlatmak değil, anlattığı hikayeyle insanları düşünmeye, Allah’ın birliğini yani tevhit inancını anlamaya yöneltmektir. 


*“Ben Rabbime gideceğim”*

*şimdi çelişki diye görülen ayetlere bakalım.* 

Saffat 92, 97, 98, 99, 100, 101, 102, 108. ayetler: 

“97- ‘Onun için bir bina yapın da onu (o binada) ateşe atın’ dediler. 

98- Ona bir tuzak kurmak istediler, biz de (onların tuzaklarını boşa çıkardık), onları alçak düşürdük. 

99- (İbrahim) Dedi ki: ‘Ben Rabbime gideceğim, O, beni doğru yola iletecek. 

100- Rabbim, bana iyilerden (bir çocuk) lütfet.’ 

101- Ona halim bir erkek çocuk müjdeledik. 

102- (üocuk) Onun yanında koşma çağına erişince (İbrahim ona), ‘Yavrum, ben uykuda görüyorum ki ben seni kesiyorum. (Düşün) Bak, ne dersin? dedi.’ (üocuk), ‘Babacığım, sana emredileni yap. İnşallah beni sabredenlerden bulacaksın’ dedi. 

103- İkisi de böylece (Allah’ın emrine) teslim olup (İbrahim, kurban etmek için) çocuğu alnı üzerine yıkınca,

104- Biz ona, ‘İbrahim’ diye ünledik. 

105- ‘Sen rüyayı doğruladın. İşte biz, güzel davrananları böyle mükafatlandırırız.’ 

106- Gerçekten bu, apaçık bir sınavdı. 

107- Ve fidye olarak ona büyük bir kurbanlık verdik. 

108- Sonra gelenler arasında ona (iyi bir ün) bıraktık. 

109- (İleride gelecek nesiller), ‘İbrahim’e selam olsun’ (diyeceklerdi).”



** DEVAM EDECEK*

----------


## bozok

*Kur’an-ı Kerim’de çelişki arayanlar (2)*

*Süleyman Ateş* 
*VATAN GZT.*
*27.03.2009*


*DüNDEN DEVAM*

Saffat 92, 97, 98, 99, 100, 101, 102, 108’inci ayetlerde, kendisine lütfedilen çocuk, artık koşup oynama çağına gelince İbrahim’in, onu Allah için kurban etme girişimi ve bir koç fidyesiyle kurtarılan bu çocuğun, adının İshak olduğu, onun peygamber olacağının da İbrahim’e müjdelendiği anlatılmaktadır. Burada başka bir çocuktan söz edilmez. Aslında İbrahim’in, Cariye Hacer’den olma bir çocuğu vardır ama asıl karısı Sare’den İshak olmuştur. İsmail daha büyüktür. Sare de ileri yaşta İshak’ı doğurunca İbrahim’in mülküne varis olmasını istemediği büyük çocuk İsmail’in oradan uzaklaştırılmasını istemiş. İbrahim de bu çocuğu annesiyle birlikte getirip Mekke’ye yerleştirmiştir. 

Bu ayetlerin neresinde çelişki var? 

ünyargısız düşünüp karar verelim.


*‘Tek Tanrı’ya kulluk edeceğiz’*

Gelelim Bakara 127, 132, 133’üncü ayetlere: 

“127- İbrahim, İsmail’le beraber Ev’in (Kabe’nin) temellerini yükseltiyor.’’ Rabbimiz bizden kabul buyur, kuşkusuz sen işitensin, bilensin... 

131- Rabbi ona,* ‘İslam ol’* demişti, *‘ülemlerin Rabbine teslim oldum’* dedi. 

132- İbrahim de bunu (yani tek Allah’a tapma dinini) kendi oğullarına vasiyet etti. Yakup da *‘Oğullarım, Allah, sizin için o dini seçti. Bundan dolayı sadece Müslümanlar olarak ölünüz’* (dedi). 

133- Yoksa siz, Yakup’a ölüm (hali) geldiği zaman orada mıydınız? O zaman (Yakup), oğullarına *‘Benden sonra neye kulluk edeceksiniz?’* demişti. *‘Senin tanrın ve ataların İbrahim, İsmail ve İshak’ın tanrısı olan tek Tanrı’ya kulluk edeceğiz, biz O’na teslim olanlarız’* dediler.” 


Bu ayetlerde İbrahim’in oğlu İsmail ile birlikte Kabe’yi yaptıkları ve insanlara tevhit dinini öğrettiği, oğullarına da tevhit üzre gitmelerini öğütlediği anlatılmaktadır. Bakara 133’üncü ayette Yakup’un oğulları İbrahim, İshak ve İsmail’i Yakup’un dedeleri saydıklarına göre *demek ki Yakup, İbrahim’in oğlu değil torunudur.* İbrahim’in büyük oğlu İsmail, küçük oğlu İshak’tır. Yakup, Hz. İbrahim’in oğlu değil İshak’tan olan torunudur. Bu husus,* “Ayakta durmakta olan karısı güldü. Biz de ona İshak’ı müjdeledik. İshak’ın verasından da Yakup’u”* (Hud: 71) ayetinden de anlaşılmaktadır. 





*DEVAM EDECEK*

----------


## bozok

*Kur’an-ı Kerim’de çelişki arayanlar (3)*

*Süleyman Ateş* 
*VATAN GZT.*
*28.03.2009*



Vera; ötesi, arkası, verai cidar duvarın arkası demektir. Bakara 133’üncü ayette İbrahim’e, İshak adında bir oğlu olacağı gibi onun aracılığıyla da torunu Yakup’un müjdelendiği belirtilmektedir. Aynı şey Meryem Suresi 49’uncu ayette de belirtilmiştir. *Erdoğan Aydın*, Kur’an’ı eleştirirken İbrahim’in oğullarının da *“Bir mi, iki mi (yoksa üç mü?) olduğunun belirsizliği bir yana adlarda da görürüz bu durumu. ünceden Yakup ve İshak diye anlatılırken, İbrahim suresinde “Kocamışken bana İsmail ve İshak’ı veren Allah’a hamdolsun (İbrahim: 39) denerek Yakup yok edilip yerine İsmail getirilir”* diyor. ünce belirttiğimiz üzere Kur’an ne tarih kitabıdır ne soy kitabı. üğüt kitabıdır ve öğüt için anlattığı öykülerde yerine göre isimlerde takdim tehir yapılır. Ama İbrahim’in oğullarının isimlerinde ve sayısında hiç belirsizlik yoktur. 

*“Hepsini üstün kıldık”*

Enam Suresi:* “84- Biz ona İshak’ı ve (İshak’ın oğlu) Yakup’u da hediye ettik. Hepsine de doğru yolu gösterdik. Nitekim daha önce Nuh’a ve onun soyundan Davud’a, Süleyman’a, Eyyub’a, Yusuf’a, Musa’ya ve Harun’a da yol göstermiştik. Biz güzel davrananları böyle ödüllendiririz.”* Hemen bundan iki ayet sonra gelen ayette İbrahim’in büyük oğlu İsmail anılır:* “İsmail’e, el-Yesa’a, Yunus’a ve Lut’a da (yol gösterdik). Hepsini alemlere üstün kıldık”* (Enam: 86). 


*İsimler de sayılar da belli*

Ayetlerin amacı İbrahim’in çocuklarını saymak değil, Allah’ın lütfettiği peygamberlerin hak yolda, hidayet üzere gittiklerini ve insanlara örnek olduklarını belirtmektir. Burada çelişki veya kapalılık nerede? *Yine İbrahim’in iki oğlu İshak ve İsmail, torunu Yakup anılmıştır. İsimleri de belli, sayıları da... Belirsizlik nerede?* İbrahim Suresi 39’uncu ayette de Hz. İbrahim’in, yaşlılık çağında kendisine İsmail ve İshak’ı lütfeden Allah’a şükür ve hamdi anlatılmaktadır: *“İhtiyarlık çağımda bana İsmail ve İshak’ı lütfeden Allah’a hamdolsun. şüphesiz Rabbim duayı işiten(kabul buyuran)dır.”*



** DEVAM EDECEK*

----------


## bozok

*Neden İslam düşmanlığı*


*NAMIK KEMAL ZEYBEK*
*Radikal Gzt.*
*07/03/2009*



şair üzdemir İnce bir şiirinde şöyle demişti:* “Ey oğul bir gün yazcı olursan / Gözü gözünde yüreği yüreğinde / Eli elinde inancın tadını söyle / ülkemin çocuklarına.”*

Oğlunu bilmem ama kendisi yazıcı oldu. Hem de ülkemin en önemli gazetesinde bir köşe tahtına kuruldu. Ve ülkemin insanlarının inançlarına saldırmayı adet haline getirdi...

Ne yazık! Demek ki yazıcı üzdemir şair İnce’yi dinlemedi.

Ya da !.. Ya da inancın tadını bilmediğinden bilenlerden öç almaya soyundu.

Ya da !.. Birçoklarıyla birlikte bir zamanlar bağlandığı *‘cici ideolojisinin’* bağlılarının birer birer koptuğunu ve yalnız kaldığını görünce ideolojisini inanç haline getirdi ve onun tadını alma çabasında...

İnce anlaşılan araştırma yapmağa pek fırsat bulamıyor. İnancını doğrulayan kitaplardan,çok beğendiği satırları yazısına taşıyor ve devamını salık verdiği o kitapların satın alınıp okunmasına bırakıyor...

Daha önce de bir kitaptan alıntılarla *‘Türkler’in kılıç zoruyla Müslüman oldukları masalını’* tarih gerçeği gibi yansıtmıştı.

Karşılık yazmıştım. Demiştim ki: *“Emevi Hükümdarı Abdülmelik’in Irak’a vali yaptığı Haccacı Zalim’in Horasan’a atadığı Kuteybe 705 tarihinden itibaren Türkistan’ı işgale başladı. Yapmadığı zulüm kalmadı ama Türkler’in topluca Müslümanlaşması onuncu yüzyılın başlarında, Mansur oğlu Hüseyin’in yüzlerce müridiyle yaptığı tebliğ ile başladı...”* 

*‘Yani’* kılıç zoruyla Müslümanlık bir masaldan öte değer taşımayan bir görüştür...

Dilerim ki araştırmış ve gerçeği öğrenmiş olsun. Artık bu konuyu yazmıyor.

şimdilerde, İslamiyet düşmanlığı yapan bir kitap bulmuş onun tanıtımını yapıyor. *“En önemli gazetemizde bir köşe yazarına bedava reklam yaptırmak şansını yakalamak için acaba böyle kitaplar mı çıkarmalı?”* sorusunu soralım ve geçelim.

Bakınız İnce’nin kolay hükmüne:* “ürneğin, Kuran’da Hz. İbrahim’in çocukları ve bunların adları konusunda tam bir kargaşa olduğunu hiç duydunuz mu?”* Sonra kendi kutsal kitabından alıntıyı veriyor: 

*“üyle ki bunların bir mi iki mi (yoksa üç mü?)”* olduğunun belirsizliği bir yana adlarda da görürüz bu durumu. ünceden Yakup ve İshak diye anlatılırken, İbrahim suresinde,* “Koçamışken bana İsmail ve İshak’ı veren Allah’a hamdolsun (İbrahim 39) denerek Yakup yok edilip yerine İsmail getirilir.”* 

Kuran’ı Kerim ayetlerini böyle anlamak için acaba nasıl bir eğitim görmek gerekir?* ‘Eski komünist rejimlerin ateizm öğretmenlerinin’* mantıklarını bile zorlayacak bu saçmalığa sorgulamadan inanmak için bir insan nasıl bir ruh durumunda olmalıdır?

üncelikle söyleyelim ki mesele çok basittir. İbrahim’in iki oğlu olmuştu: *İsmail ve İshak...* 

*Yakup ise İshak’ın oğlu; İbrahim’in torunudur.* 

Kuran’ı Kerimin değişik surelerinde anlatılanlar bunlardır. Bu konular peşin fikirle ve kötü niyetle bakmayan herkesin kolayca anlayacağı gerçeklerdir. Ama önce ideolojik peşin fikirlerden ve kötü niyetlerden kurtulmak gerekir...
İnce yazısında İslamiyet’in tüccarlığı yücelttiğinden ve faizciliğe göz yumduğundan söz ederken saplanıp bir türlü çıkamadığı ideolojik katılığı ortaya koyuyor. Tüccarlığın olmadığı bir sistemi arzulamasına ne diyebilirim? *“Tüccarlar olmasaydı nerede yazacaktı? Ya da kollektivizm nerede kaldı?”* diyerek onu da geçelim. Ama İslamiyet’in faizciliğe göz yumduğunu , köleciliği ve talancılığı koruduğunu söylemesi ise bilgisizliği çok aşan bir durumdur.

*“İslam da Kuran da tartışılmalıdır artık”* diye bitiriyor yazısını ü.İ. 

Bu konular bindörtyüzyıldanberi tartışılıyor bay ü.İ. Milyarlarca insan da İslam’a ve Kuran’a inancını sürdürüyor.

*Kendiniz inanmasanız da inançlılara saygı duymayı deneyemez misiniz?*

...

----------


## bozok

*Kur’an-ı Kerim’de çelişki arayanlar (4)*


*Süleyman Ateş 
VATAN GZT.*
*29.03.2009*



 
*DüNDEN DEVAM*

İbrahim Suresi 39’uncu ayetten açıkça İbrahim’in iki oğlu olup büyüğünün İsmail, küçüğünün İshak olduğu, Yakup’un ise* “Verai İshak”* yani İshak aracılığıyla gelen torunu olduğu anlaşılır. Ama torun da dedenin devamı olduğundan o soydan gelenlere hep İbrahim oğulları denilir. Bundan torunların, İbrahim’in kendi çocuğu olmaları gerekmez. Aslında bu tür savların hepsi Turan Dursun’un* “Din Bu”* adlı kitaplarında vardır. 1993’lerde bu savların nasıl tutarsız, dayanaksız ve önyargılı olduğunu *“Gerçek Din Bu”* adlı iki ciltlik kitabımda delilleriyle anlattım. O kitaplardan etkilenip sarsılmış olan tıp profesörü Cemil Rakunt, kitabımı okuduktan sonra gelip bana teşekkür etti ve kendisini etkilemiş olan o kitapların artık bittiğini, gözünde bir değerinin kalmadığını söyledi. 


*Hepsi perişan olup gitti*

İnsan önyargıyla bakarsa hep çelişki görür. üelişki Kur’an’da değil, şaşı gözlerin bakışlarındadır. İnişinden bu yana Kur’an’a saldıranlar oldu ama hepsi perişan olup gitti. Kur’an ışığı ise artarak devam etmektedir. 

Peygamber döneminde Kur’an’dan ışık alanların sayısı 100 küsur binken şimdi 1.5 milyarı aştı. İşte saldıranlara Kur’an’ın fermanı:

*“Onlar şeytanın partisidir. Muhakkak ki şeytanın partisi kaybedecektir. Allah’a ve Elçisi’ne düşman olanlar, onlar en alçaklar arasındadırlar. Allah, ‘Elbette ben ve elçilerim galip geleceğiz’ diye yazmıştır. şüphesiz Allah güçlüdür, galiptir”* (Mücadele: 19-21).

Hristiyanken Kur’an ile aydınlanıp Müslüman olmuş binlerce insandan iki kişiye işaret edeceğim. Bunlardan biri olan Engin Noyan, televizyonda düşünce serüvenini şöyle anlattı:

*“ünce felsefe ekollerini inceledim. Varlığım ve hayatla ilgili sorulara cevap bulabilmek için tatmin edici cevapları tam anlamıyla bulamadım. Sonra İncil’i tetkik ettim. Okudum inceledim. Olmadı. Daha sonra yaklaşık 5 yıl kadar Tevrat ile ilgilendim. O da olmadı. Ondan sonra Kur’an ile tanıştım. Bu inceleme, araştırma neredeyse 15 yıl sürdü.”* Engin Noyan, göğsünü gere gere Müslüman olduğunu belirtti. 



*DEVAM EDECEK*

----------


## bozok

*Kur’an-ı Kerim’de çelişki arayanlar (5)*


*Süleyman Ateş 
VATAN GZT.
30.03.2009*


 
*DüNDEN DEVAM*

Müslüman olan diğer kişi ise Cabir adlı bir Ermeni gencidir. Hristiyanken ismi Geregory Vartessian olan Cabir, Müslüman olmadan önceki hayatını şöyle özetliyor:* “Annem ve babam gibi ben de Hristiyan’dım. Haftada bir gün ailece kiliseye giderdik. 13 yaşımda kendi isteğimle Paris’teki bir kilisenin okuluna kayıt oldum. 

2 sene boyunca bu okulda eğitim gördüm.”* Cabir, bir süre sonra okuldan sıkılmış, elektronik eğitimi veren başka bir okula kayıt olmuş. Bundan sonra kötü arkadaşlar yüzünden bunalıma girmiş. İntihar etme girişiminde bulunmuş ama başarılı olamamış. Eroinden kurtulmak için Fransa’dan ayrılıp İngiltere’ye yerleşmiş. Cabir, Faslı ve Cezayirli iki Müslüman’la arkadaş olmuş. Faslı arkadaşı Muhammed, kendisini Fas’a davet etmiş. Gittiği Fas köyünde Ramazan ayını geçiren Cabir, kendisi de oruç tutmuş. 

Cabir, nasıl Müslüman olduğunu ise şöyle anlatıyor:* “İnternette ‘İslam nedir?’* başlıklı bir makale okumuştum. Bu makalede İslam’ın İsa Mesih’in getirdiği gerçek Hristiyanlığın devamı olduğu belirtiliyor ve Müslümanların İslam’dan önce gelen bütün dinleri hak olarak gördükleri ifade ediliyordu. Bu beni çok etkiledi. Daha sonra Kur’an okumaya başladım. Kur’an, İncil’den daha etkili ve daha gerçekçi bir kitaptı. İslam’ın Allah katındaki gerçek din olduğunu kabul etmeye başlamıştım. Gittiğim kilisenin papazı bir vaazında Müslümanlar hakkında kötü şeyler söylüyordu. Ayağa kalkıp Müslümanları çok iyi tanıdığımı, onların kendisinin anlattığı gibi insanlar olmadığını söyledim. Papazla bir süre tartıştık. Kiliseyi terk ettim. 

Bu olaydan 2 gün sonra Muhammed beni aradı. Müslümanların 5 gündür oruç tuttuklarını söyledi. Ben de Müslümanlar gibi oruç tutmak istiyordum. Artık İslam’a girmeye karar vermiştim. 2006’nın Ramazan ayının 6’ncı günü Müslüman oldum. Daha sonra kardeşime ve babama durumu anlattım. ünce şaşırdılar. Sonra İslam’ı araştırmaya, Müslüman olduktan sonra bende meydana gelen değişiklikleri gözlemlemeye başladılar. Benden 4 yaş küçük olan kardeşim de Müslüman oldu. Babam da iki hafta önce telefonla yaptığımız görüşmede Müslüman olmayı düşündüğünü söyledi. İnşallah o da Müslüman olur.” Umarım İslam’a saldıranlar Cabir’den ibret alır.


...

----------

